# Our Puppies Update 1 month old!!! (Pic heavy)



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Just thought I would share some pics of our puppies that were born today (at the exact same time Canada won gold  )
Dad is a chocolate chihuahua and Mom is a small maltese....
We got two jet black pups, with small white markings on chin/chest. 1 boy, 1 girl 

Both babies were breach, so I had to assist a little. First came the boy, then the girl. The boy inhaled some fluids and had to be suctioned, but they are both doing great now.













































This is the little girl being born. Mom shredded her bed when she went into labour! 













































They are hard to take pictures of as they like to wiggle!



























Look at those ears!










We still have no clue what to call them.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Our newborn Puppies!!! (Pic heavy)*

Will you be keeping either?


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Our newborn Puppies!!! (Pic heavy)*

Aaww, how cute! They're so tiny, they fit in one hand!!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Our newborn Puppies!!! (Pic heavy)*

Hah! So cute!
My bunny weighs more then your dog xD


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Our newborn Puppies!!! (Pic heavy)*



ema-leigh said:


> Ive always wanted one of those flemish giant rabbits!


There's one of them where I volunteer


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Our newborn Puppies!!! (Pic heavy)*

Did these dogs meant to be bred? Interesting combo. They are very cute though.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Our newborn Puppies!!! (Pic heavy)*

Hmmm thats weird


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Our newborn Puppies!!! (Pic heavy)*

I love the girl names!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

omg theyre so cute! i just want to cuddle them lol


----------



## nain (Jan 27, 2007)

Awww, they are adorable.. I could just hug them all day long 

Thank you for sharing


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

now they are gorgeous.


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Theyre sooo cute, haha. I would name them after the olypic gold medal champs. (I know im a little late) That would always be something cool to talk about.. how your dogs got their names.. haha.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

they are cute


----------



## smilez_n_hugs (Apr 5, 2010)

Aww...so cute <3


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

They're so cute! they grow fast too!
I've never had a dog. =[ My parents rent the house we live in so I have to wait until I get my own place to have one. I'll probably get a pug, those are my favorite. ^^


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

No, but I will totally look that up. =D

I heard they have a lot of health problems with their eyes, for reasons I don't remember. Besides that, I don't know much about them.

I find big dogs to be the cutest possible things, I really wish pugs were big. Even if they're not, they really win me over with that little smile and big eyes.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah search for screaming pugs on youtube. Its the most adorable thing EVER! 

Pugs have alot of eye problems because of the folds of skin, but if you wipe them daily and keep them clean there shouldnt be a problem. The main health risks for them is they have alot of breathing issues, can overheat really easily and are prone to obesity. I really want a pug, but I think im going to opt for a pug mix to avoid as many health problems as possible. 

I have new pics of the pups but I will start a new thread because this ones quite backed up.


----------

